# Anyone have 2nd IVF success after 1st IVF miscarriage?



## Godsjewel

Hello, my name is Sarah and my husband and I have been ttc for almost 6 years. I have endometriosis and have had multiple laps and we have done 7 IUI's with no success.

This past March we did our first IVF cycle which ended in a miscarriage at 9 weeks. I was really devastated by it and am now able to see what a blessing it was to even become pregnant.

I'm starting my 2nd IVF cycle in July and praying that this time I end up with a healthy baby.

Any success stories out there to help encourage me through this?


----------



## Mbrink

I will be able to let you know in a few weeks! I'm in my 2ww wait for round two right now. Really hoping it works, not feeling very positive at the moment! We had 10 embryos fertilized, did a 3dt, and by day five the rest of our embryos arrested. Not sure what to expect!


----------



## aimze

Hi Hun,

Sorry for your loss first of all..

I did IUI and was successful unfortunately my little bean slipped away at 8 weeks...I am now nearly 6 weeks with our first IVF attempt an hoping this one makes it...I think your chances are the same as last time but as you said, you got pregnant...

Look after yourself during the TWW and lots of luck xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Godsjewel I went through the exact same thing as you - ivf number 1 was in January and I lost the baby at 11 weeks. I'm gearing up for ivf 2 in July but I'm so scared that it won't work this time!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mbrink said:


> I will be able to let you know in a few weeks! I'm in my 2ww wait for round two right now. Really hoping it works, not feeling very positive at the moment! We had 10 embryos fertilized, did a 3dt, and by day five the rest of our embryos arrested. Not sure what to expect!

It breaks my heart to see that so many women who desperately want a child, end up having a miscarriage.

Thanks for stopping by and sharing with me. I pray that your little one stays and goes all the way until the due date:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

aimze said:


> Hi Hun,
> 
> Sorry for your loss first of all..
> 
> I did IUI and was successful unfortunately my little bean slipped away at 8 weeks...I am now nearly 6 weeks with our first IVF attempt an hoping this one makes it...I think your chances are the same as last time but as you said, you got pregnant...
> 
> Look after yourself during the TWW and lots of luck xx

I'm sorry for your loss as well :hugs:

Yay! I'm so happy that you are pregnant again. You will have to update me and let me know how things are going. 

Are you currently taking the progesterone shots?


----------



## Godsjewel

highhopes2013 said:


> Godsjewel I went through the exact same thing as you - ivf number 1 was in January and I lost the baby at 11 weeks. I'm gearing up for ivf 2 in July but I'm so scared that it won't work this time!

I'm sorry my dear :hugs: 

I hope we can be bump buddies during our next IVF cycle :happydance:

I go back and forth with feeling like...how could I be so blessed for it to happen again...but then that positivity kicks in and says...you got pregnant for the 1st time in your life on your 1st try...why can't it happen again?

Praying we all get our hearts desires.


----------



## aimze

Yes progesterone supositories twice a day...

Hopefully all goes well this time...scan 7.5 weeks in 2 weeks time an then im going to pay for a pivate bout 10wks...

Best of luck & thanx 4 your well wishes x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am also Sara and have a very similar story. 5 unsuccessful Iui's. first ivf ended in a miscarriage. 2nd ivf was this time last year as she is now a healthy 3 month old. :)

Please don't give up. It can happen. When we list our first we knew we had to try ivf again and are so glad we did.


----------



## Godsjewel

HuskyMomWI said:


> I am also Sara and have a very similar story. 5 unsuccessful Iui's. first ivf ended in a miscarriage. 2nd ivf was this time last year as she is now a healthy 3 month old. :)
> 
> Please don't give up. It can happen. When we list our first we knew we had to try ivf again and are so glad we did.

Awww, yay! That makes me feel good. Sorry you had to go through all of that, but I'm sure it's worth it when you are holding your precious daughter in your arms. 

Thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Godsjewel said:


> HuskyMomWI said:
> 
> 
> I am also Sara and have a very similar story. 5 unsuccessful Iui's. first ivf ended in a miscarriage. 2nd ivf was this time last year as she is now a healthy 3 month old. :)
> 
> Please don't give up. It can happen. When we list our first we knew we had to try ivf again and are so glad we did.
> 
> Awww, yay! That makes me feel good. Sorry you had to go through all of that, but I'm sure it's worth it when you are holding your precious daughter in your arms.
> 
> Thanks for sharing :hugs:Click to expand...

Kind of ironic actually. I lost my first in march and conceived with our second ivf at the end if June/beginning if July. It sounds like the same timeline. I actually went into the hospital to deliver my daughter on the one year anniversary of my d&c. 

I now believe that our first daughter was brought to us to give us faith in the ivf process and the strength to try again. If the first ivf had not been successful we wouldn't have tried again and wouldn't have our daughter. I had the same thoughts as you. "How could we get so lucky again" "we already beat the odds once". But......it does work and getting pregnant is a great sign. I wish you nothing but the best and peace as you mourn the loss. :hugs: this process is hell but is so worth it in the end.


----------



## Godsjewel

HuskyMomWI said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HuskyMomWI said:
> 
> 
> I am also Sara and have a very similar story. 5 unsuccessful Iui's. first ivf ended in a miscarriage. 2nd ivf was this time last year as she is now a healthy 3 month old. :)
> 
> Please don't give up. It can happen. When we list our first we knew we had to try ivf again and are so glad we did.
> 
> Awww, yay! That makes me feel good. Sorry you had to go through all of that, but I'm sure it's worth it when you are holding your precious daughter in your arms.
> 
> Thanks for sharing :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of ironic actually. I lost my first in march and conceived with our second ivf at the end if June/beginning if July. It sounds like the same timeline. I actually went into the hospital to deliver my daughter on the one year anniversary of my d&c.
> 
> I now believe that our first daughter was brought to us to give us faith in the ivf process and the strength to try again. If the first ivf had not been successful we wouldn't have tried again and wouldn't have our daughter. I had the same thoughts as you. "How could we get so lucky again" "we already beat the odds once". But......it does work and getting pregnant is a great sign. I wish you nothing but the best and peace as you mourn the loss. :hugs: this process is hell but is so worth it in the end.Click to expand...

Wow, that's crazy! What an amazing story to tell.

I went today to go over my 2nd cycle and had a baseline ultrasound and they saw something which looked like it could be polyps in my uterus. I go in for a sonohysterogram to see if indeed that's what it is. If so, they recommend a D&C or a hysteroscopy and I'm guessing that is going to delay the process. Not sure how long I will have to wait to begin my 2nd cycle. 

I'm a little dissapointed and hate having these bumps in the road come up, but I have faith that it will all lead to my precious baby.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I had polyps as well. I had a hysteroscopy to remove them. I did it without sedation which I don't recommend. The procedure was very fast and recovery was nothing. I did it between Iui #3 and 4.

With my d&c we waited three months to do the next ivf. With the hysteroscopy we skipped one cycle before doing the next Iui. Having had both, the hysteroscopy was easier but it didn't include the emotions if a miscarriage like the d&c did so that may be the reason. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Godsjewel

HuskyMomWI said:


> I had polyps as well. I had a hysteroscopy to remove them. I did it without sedation which I don't recommend. The procedure was very fast and recovery was nothing. I did it between Iui #3 and 4.
> 
> With my d&c we waited three months to do the next ivf. With the hysteroscopy we skipped one cycle before doing the next Iui. Having had both, the hysteroscopy was easier but it didn't include the emotions if a miscarriage like the d&c did so that may be the reason.
> 
> Hang in there.

Thanks for the info!

Oh wow, we are pretty similar in our stories. I would like to do the hysteroscopy if that is what is going to make me heal faster.

My appt is tomorrow, so we will see what happens and if in fact it is polyps.


----------



## highhopes2013

It's so great to hear success stories of people having ivf success after an ivf miscarriage. In scared to hope it will work again - felt so blessed that it worked the first time round and then it was heartbreaking to lose the baby. But like u say, we have to be positive and remember that if it worked once it can work again. When are you having your second cycle? Im hopefully starting mid-July.


----------



## Godsjewel

highhopes2013 said:


> It's so great to hear success stories of people having ivf success after an ivf miscarriage. In scared to hope it will work again - felt so blessed that it worked the first time round and then it was heartbreaking to lose the baby. But like u say, we have to be positive and remember that if it worked once it can work again. When are you having your second cycle? Im hopefully starting mid-July.

Yes, it definitely builds my faith to hear about the success stories.

I won't know yet when I will start until they can figure out if I have polyps in my uterus or not. My appt is tomorrow, so I should know by then.


----------



## Godsjewel

They didn't find polyps, but extra uterine lining that was growing. If I were to go through ivf with the lining like this, the embryo could implant in it and might shed and I would lose the baby.

I have to have a hysteroscopy to have the extra lining that is protruding taken out. This will push back my ivf cycle 2-4 weeks. Yay! More waiting


----------



## Godsjewel

I had the hysteroscopy done yesterday and they did indeed find multiple polyps in my uterus. They also said I have become anemic and would like my levels to rise before starting my next IVF cycle.

I will start taking Floradix, which is a liquid iron that the nurse told me about. I heard it helps raise your iron levels quickly. We will see.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I'm glad they were able to remove the polyps for you. I'm hoping the recovery is a breeze for you. 

It definitely makes sense to get everything in order before your next round of ivf to give yourself the best odds.


----------



## gprunner

Hi Sarah! Have you had your hysteroscopy yet? I am also having one next Monday the 22nd to remove a polyp. I hope it goes well and they say the rest of my uterus looks god:) I am hoping to start my first IVF in about a month-they said for heeling. Feeling excited but nervous.

Hang on to your hope. I have also really liked the advice to try to live in each day and not the future. Might help a bit a long the way.

What are you and your husband's diagnosis?

Alicia:)


----------



## gprunner

gprunner said:


> Hi Sarah! Have you had your hysteroscopy yet? I am also having one next Monday the 22nd to remove a polyp. I hope it goes well and they say the rest of my uterus looks god:) I am hoping to start my first IVF in about a month-they said for heeling. Feeling excited but nervous.
> 
> Hang on to your hope. I have also really liked the advice to try to live in each day and not the future. Might help a bit a long the way.
> 
> What are you and your husband's diagnosis?
> 
> Alicia:)

Sorry I just read above that you did have yours? How was it? I am a little nervous:)


----------



## Godsjewel

gprunner said:


> Hi Sarah! Have you had your hysteroscopy yet? I am also having one next Monday the 22nd to remove a polyp. I hope it goes well and they say the rest of my uterus looks god:) I am hoping to start my first IVF in about a month-they said for heeling. Feeling excited but nervous.
> 
> Hang on to your hope. I have also really liked the advice to try to live in each day and not the future. Might help a bit a long the way.
> 
> What are you and your husband's diagnosis?
> 
> Alicia:)

Hi Alicia,

Thankfully the procedure was easy peasy! I barely had any spotting and no cramps or pain at all, thank God! I'm hoping the same for you :hugs:

I just started my period on Saturday and had my post op visit today. I should be starting my 2nd IVF cycle in a couple of weeks :thumbup:

Yes, I definitely have realized it's much easier to take it one day at a time. It starts to get overwhelming if you keep looking ahead.

You can go to my personal page and that will give you the whole outline of my ttc...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/success-stories/1815599-my-miracle-journey.html


----------

